# "What federal emergency preparedness?"



## MarkOttawa (13 Apr 2008)

A post at _The Torch_:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/04/what-federal-emergency-preparedness.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## old medic (13 Apr 2008)

> when first created the department's name was Public Safety and Emergency Preparedness Canada. The contraction of the name speaks volumes about priorities.



This, and several other lines are factually incorrect.   

When first created (1949-1950) the department was called Civil Defence Canada ( CDC ), and in 1959 it  
became Emergency Measures Organization ( EMO ), was renamed Emergency Planning Canada ( EPC ) 
in 1974, and renamed Emergency Preparedness Canada in 1986.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Apr 2008)

old medic said:
			
		

> When first created (1949-1950) the department was called Civil Defence Canada ( CDC ), and in 1959 it
> became Emergency Measures Organization ( EMO ), was renamed Emergency Planning Canada ( EPC )
> in 1974, and renamed Emergency Preparedness Canada in 1986.



You missed one. 

 . . .  _in 1959 it became Emergency Measures Organization ( EMO ), _ was reformed as the National Emergency Planning Establishment (NEPE) and _was renamed Emergency Planning Canada ( EPC )_ . . .


----------



## Gunner (13 Apr 2008)

Don't forget OCIPEP - Office of Critical Infrastructure Preparedness and Emergency Planning
(Circa 99/00).


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 Apr 2008)

I was referring simply to what is now Public Safety Canada, previously Solicitor General Canada, not to the emergency agencies themselves..  In fact it of course was OCIPEP, EPC's successor as a specialized emergencies agency, that was transferred from DND to then Public Safety and Emergency Preparedness Canada.

Please read this link for details about the above:
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/005461.html

OCIPEP itself was created, like EPC an autonomous organization under DND, on Feb. 5 2001; sure had a short life:
http://www.dnd.ca/site/reports/budget01/OCIPEP_b_e.asp

Mark
Ottawa


----------

